# Start Here > Guest Forum >  2.3 Trillion dollars missing from DOD.

## Unregistered

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ory-deep-space

I've just read a book called THE OVERTON WINDOW by GLENN BECK and it mentioned that Donald Rumsfeld announced that 2.3 Trillion dollars of DOD funds were unaccounted for the day before the 911 terrorist attrack. 

And in this terrorist attack the accounting offices in the pentagon were destroyed and the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars was never mentioned again.

What's the Libertarian take on this?

Was it a coincidence, or was something else going on there?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ory-deep-space
> 
> I've just read a book called THE OVERTON WINDOW by GLENN BECK and it mentioned that Donald Rumsfeld announced that 2.3 Trillion dollars of DOD funds were unaccounted for the day before the 911 terrorist attrack. 
> 
> And in this terrorist attack the accounting offices in the pentagon were destroyed and the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars was never mentioned again.
> 
> What's the Libertarian take on this?
> 
> Was it a coincidence, or was something else going on there?


Not a coincidence.

----------


## milgram

When has there been accountability for _any_ major wrongdoing in govt? There are many cases of govt corruption, none of the evidence destroyed by a terrorist attack, yet I don't see anyone going to jail.
So I don't know if a plane hitting the Pentagon made much difference. Wasting money and acting above the law is standard operating procedure in DC.

----------


## Working Poor

This is like so 2001.  Look at our debt it is over 21 trillion this too is money that has been stolen from the tax payers. When is everyone going to get pissed and throw the bums out in DC? I like to listen to Catherine Austin Fitts talk about the missing money. She has many youtube videos.

----------


## oyarde

> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ory-deep-space
> 
> I've just read a book called THE OVERTON WINDOW by GLENN BECK and it mentioned that Donald Rumsfeld announced that 2.3 Trillion dollars of DOD funds were unaccounted for the day before the 911 terrorist attrack. 
> 
> And in this terrorist attack the accounting offices in the pentagon were destroyed and the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars was never mentioned again.
> 
> What's the Libertarian take on this?
> 
> Was it a coincidence, or was something else going on there?


Do you know where any of the money is ? Seriously , who would give the DOD 2.3 trillion .

----------


## TheTexan

I'm sure the 2.3 trillion will turn up eventually, under a few couch cushions

----------


## oyarde

> I'm sure the 2.3 trillion will turn up eventually, under a few couch cushions


I need the small change for a few projects

----------


## osan

> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ory-deep-space
> 
> I've just read a book called THE OVERTON WINDOW by GLENN BECK and it mentioned that Donald Rumsfeld announced that 2.3 Trillion dollars of DOD funds were unaccounted for the day before the 911 terrorist attrack. 
> 
> And in this terrorist attack the accounting offices in the pentagon were destroyed and the missing 2.3 Trillion dollars was never mentioned again.
> 
> What's the Libertarian take on this?
> 
> Was it a coincidence, or was something else going on there?


Actually, nothing is missing save some bits on computers.

The Matrix is running at full steam and few are aware.

You have to hand it to Themme for sheer, diabolical cleverness.

----------

